# ideas for a grand prize-



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi again -sorry i make so many topics but its my first real halloween party due to halloween only just starting to be popular here, so ive got so many questions you guys proplly already knew when u where kids hehe..

Anyway. Im looking for ideas for a grand prize for the evenings temp ure fate game. If it could somehow be in the asylum theme it would be cool, but dont have to be, And it should be something nice, so people want to play to win it. it cant be alcohol as we have some who doesnt drink at all, also its on a budget..

So far ive been thinking of:

a box of really nice chocolates
tickets to the cinema
a goodiebasket with crackers, candy, tea etc.
some sort of boardgame that isnt too lame ( hmm..)
a (real) lottery ticket

but they are all sorta boring and overused ideas.. i need something fresh and new and never before seen.. here anyway 

Ideas?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't worry about making too many posts Eva, that's how we all learn, by sharing. and your enthusiasm is delightful! 

I'm not sure why you need a "grand prize" for TYF. Usually you have good fates (small prize) or bad fates (guest performs an action). How were you planning on them winning a grand prize? Don't overlook the 'overused' ideas, they work. For a grand prize you could make a movie basket - horror dvd, bag of popcorn, large size candy bars, movie tickets, etc. Place them all in a popcorn tub with spiders or snakes and wrap in cellophane. Overused idea, but then again it works really well.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

to motivate my guests to play i will ask them to keep their fate cards, so the one who has most by midtnight (or something) wins. And if u fail to due a fate task u have toturn ure card back in the pile.

i like the movie basket idea.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oh I see, yeah I think a grand prize would motivate people. I don't have to motivate my guests - I make them play.  

Actually, I do lol. After the guests who have willingly participated begins to taper off I grab my basket or bag of fates whenever I see a little lull in the party. I print my fates on tea stained paper then roll them into mini scrolls and tie with twine. I'll approach a group and pick out someone I know will be a good sport: _"Eva, you haven't tempted fate yet, c'mon, pick one out, it's your turn."_ Then when she's finished I'll ask "Anyone else?" The funny thing is the guests make each other play. If a wife played she'll then make her husband pick one. After everyone gets all buzzed, they'll even rat each other out. lol They'll call me over: "_Miss Mandy hasn't tempted a fate, she needs to pick one."_ I have a small group though (25-30) so it's easy for me to keep up with them.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> oh I see, yeah I think a grand prize would motivate people. I don't have to motivate my guests - I make them play.
> 
> Actually, I do lol. After the guests who have willingly participated begins to taper off I grab my basket or bag of fates whenever I see a little lull in the party. I print my fates on tea stained paper then roll them into mini scrolls and tie with twine. I'll approach a group and pick out someone I know will be a good sport: _"Eva, you haven't tempted fate yet, c'mon, pick one out, it's your turn."_ Then when she's finished I'll ask "Anyone else?" The funny thing is the guests make each other play. If a wife played she'll then make her husband pick one. After everyone gets all buzzed, they'll even rat each other out. lol They'll call me over: "_Miss Mandy hasn't tempted a fate, she needs to pick one."_ I have a small group though (25-30) so it's easy for me to keep up with them.


hehe mine is a small group as well 15-20 people and many of them dont know each other. some of them will play and some will be very shy. I will prolly try to make some of mine play too tho.. but mine love to GET stuff so prizes definatly is a motivator


----------

